# Windows 8 Store Won't Open



## ocs7

So, I've had this problem since I upgraded to windows 8 from 7 about a week ago now. When I try to open the store, it reacts as if I clicked it, but does not do anything to open. I tried getting help with this from the Microsoft answer site, but they seemed to be very slow in getting back to me, so I will summarize what I did there (Link Here). They had me try 5 things

1. Check Time and Date are set correctly

Result: These were set correct

2. Run wsreset.exe to clear the store cache

Result: Gave this error When I did wsreset.exe it gave this error message:

"ms-windows-storeurgeCaches

This app failed to launch because of an issue with its license. Please try again in a moment."

3. Disable Proxy Server in IE

Result: No Proxy server was ever set.

4. Perform a clean boot and check

Result: Even under clean boot, the store app would not open.

5. Run the app troubleshooter

Result: The app troubleshooter opened the device troubleshooter which said it was "detected" that "Hardware changes might not have been detected." The app troubleshooter then said it made changes and to restart (specifically the problems found were "check for missing or corrupt files" and "display adapter drivers might be out of date" both "detected" with a yellow triangle), but the store app still did not open after restarting.

So, that's basically everything I have tried so far to fix this issue to no avail. Hopefully someone here can help me figure this out. Thanks in advance for taking the time to help me!


----------



## gurutech

Are you using a "Microsoft" account to login, or a "Local" account?


----------



## ocs7

I'm using a Microsoft account.


----------



## ocs7

Also, I hadn't noticed this before, but should I have other apps installed by default (Mail, Weather, etc.). This is the first Windows 8 computer I have worked with, but store is the only new-style app installed? If that's the case, this may be more systemic then I thought... Would there be any way to reinstall the OS without losing everything? (I know the Refresh PC option thing deletes all old-style programs, which I can't really afford)


----------



## gurutech

Can you run the Windows Updates successfully? There may be an update to the store app. Also, try creating a "Local" account (with admin rights), and login with that account and try to access the store.


----------



## ocs7

Windows Update has no problem running, and it says it is up to date. I tried making a local account as you suggested but this account had the exact same problem as the main one.


----------



## simplytuff

I am experiencing the exact same problem after migrating my OS from HDD to SSD, i also went through the steps you mentioned and no success. I dont want to do a clean install (I cant coz ive already formatted the HDD which came with the laptop). So need solution ASAP


----------



## reward01

It all seems to be tied to upgrading from Win7 to Win8, that is for sure! Been fighting with this for weeks now!!! The 2 systems I did full clean installs on are both fine, the one system (my main workstation with tons of apps) is the only one I did the upgrade from Win7-64bit on that has issues.
And one of the working systems has Avast AV Free on it (always did) & it has no problems with the Store!

To me "Refresh or Reset" is a totally unacceptable answer!!! I do not want to have to go back & reinstall all of my Applications (that is downright ridiculous). I want to look at pushing my clients towards doing this upgrade, but it is not an upgrade if you have to reinstall all of your apps!?!

I tried some tom-foolery, like copying store folder & registry settings from a working system to failing system, but nothing seems to get it past that silly License message...

Microsoft get it together & get a fix to this OVER-WHELMING Problem!!!


----------



## simplytuff

reward01 said:


> It all seems to be tied to upgrading from Win7 to Win8, that is for sure! Been fighting with this for weeks now!!! The 2 systems I did full clean installs on are both fine, the one system (my main workstation with tons of apps) is the only one I did the upgrade from Win7-64bit on that has issues.
> And one of the working systems has Avast AV Free on it (always did) & it has no problems with the Store!
> 
> To me "Refresh or Reset" is a totally unacceptable answer!!! I do not want to have to go back & reinstall all of my Applications (that is downright ridiculous). I want to look at pushing my clients towards doing this upgrade, but it is not an upgrade if you have to reinstall all of your apps!?!
> 
> I tried some tom-foolery, like copying store folder & registry settings from a working system to failing system, but nothing seems to get it past that silly License message...
> 
> Microsoft get it together & get a fix to this OVER-WHELMING Problem!!!


i was so frustrated and annoyed that i ended up buying a new license for Windows 8 Pro and did a clean install. I wasted 2 weeks in finding a solution and got no where


----------



## ocs7

So, what I am getting from the lack of response here and elsewhere is that despite the fact that this is a relatively common issue, there is not a single person on the internet who is smart enough to fix it. That about right?


----------



## TerryNet

> there is not a single person on the internet who is smart enough to fix it. That about right?


The real fix is obvious to some of us. The way to install an operating system is "clean." And when an "upgrade" install leads to problems the easiest, and maybe only, fix is to install it "clean." So the lack of responses here probably means that people read and paid attention to your criteria:



> Would there be any way to reinstall the OS without losing everything? (I know the Refresh PC option thing deletes all old-style programs, which I can't really afford)


----------



## TLCowart

TerryNet,

First congratulations on the account name. Something about it is quite appealing 

Second, I have the same problem with a fresh install. It's an audit mode install, done to split user data from the SSD and onto a RAID 0, but it is a fresh install nonetheless.

Any suggestions on how to resolve this are most appreciated.


----------



## TerryNet

Thanks, TLCowart.  Only suggestion I have is to install again, as something weird must have happened. The Store App should be working "out of the box."


----------



## reward01

TerryNet said:


> The real fix is obvious to some of us. The way to install an operating system is "clean." And when an "upgrade" install leads to problems the easiest, and maybe only, fix is to install it "clean." So the lack of responses here probably means that people read and paid attention to your criteria:


The question of a "Clean" install over an "Upgrade" has no bearing, what-so-ever! Of course a clean install is always, well, cleaner... [dah]!

The problem is you are supposed to be able to do an "Upgrade", that is not working correctly! If I have a client that wants/tries an upgrade, or wants me to upgrade their system, they are not going to understand why everything has to be wiped & reloaded at an hourly cost of $100.00 (bottom line, it's economics)!

BTW: ocs7
Apparently your not!!!
Quote:
there is not a single person on the internet who is smart enough to fix it. That about right?


----------



## TerryNet

The customer is supposed to be able to do a "clean" or an "upgrade" install by him- or herself, without paying anybody anything per hour. But sometimes the install does not go correctly. With the infinite variety and quality of hardware and software configurations that exist nobody should be shocked by that. And sometimes people have ignored warnings such as uninstalling or disabling security applications before attempting an upgrade. And then there are "glitches" or random events that cause an install to fail.

When "simple" things don't work immediately after an install I think that the best thing to do is try the install again. However, that's not an option for an "upgrade" install.


----------



## Courtneyc

Before you do anything drastic, try resetting the Windows Store Cache. Win-R to open the run dialog. Type "wsreset.exe" without the quotes.


----------



## EvilShenanigans

I can't open the app store or PC Settings, went through all the steps that the Microsoft forums suggested and nothing works. I can't reinstall because I can't get into PC Settings... I just bought this laptop two days ago so it's not an issue with the upgrade from 7 to 8... Apparently there are quite a few people with the same problem in the Microsoft forums yet Microsoft has offered no solutions. Help?


----------

